# Cholestagel prescription UK



## 333 (Feb 15, 2012)

hiya, I have had IBS-D for 4 years and have tried a whole range of different medications and diets to help but nothing really worked- and when something did work it was very short lived! Finally my specialist suggested Cholestagel. and it has been amazing!! I have been on it for around six months. however I moved house and therefore had to change me doctors surgery. The doctor at this surgery will not prescribe Cholestagel to me (even though they have had the letter from the specialist and the previous doctor had no problem with prescribing) he wanted me to take the sachet alternative Questran. I have tried this and have not found it as affective as Cholestagel but he still refuses to give me Cholestagel. I was wondering if anyone else has had any trouble getting Cholstogel prescribed?? I would be really grateful for any advise, Thank you!


----------



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

I was prescribed Genzyme Cholestagel. It is expensive, maybe this is the problem? Could you go back and clarify the reason your new Dr refuses to prescribe? Or switch to another Dr? Failing this go back to the specialist. You should be able to speak to his/her secretary on the phone and get attention. Explain the problem and get the specialist to issue a prescription.


----------



## 333 (Feb 15, 2012)

hiya,thanks for the reply. my doctor has been really unclear and unhelpful but i think it is because it is expensive! i spoke to my specialist and because i have moved out of the area she cannot see me, but her secretary told me to keep percervering with it because she cannot see why i should be refused it. I have spoken to a special board and have explained the situation and she is hopefully going to talk to my doctor. but everything has been made so difficult and i don't understand why when my previous doctor had no problem at all prescribing it and it is the only thing that has worked in the past 4/5 years. did you have any problems at all getting it prescribed?


----------



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

hi 333 I had no problem getting Cholestagel.I wonder if you have tried lindas calcium/d3 treatment? I think the calcium/d3 works in a simimlar way as the Cholestagel, but with less bloating in my case. I prefer the calcium and have dropped using Cholestagel for now. Holland and Barrett have a 60 tablet sized pack for a few pounds, so it is cheaper than a prescription.All the best.


----------



## 333 (Feb 15, 2012)

hiya!Thank you for the replies! I have finally been able to get Cholestagel back-woohoo! I spoke to a medical manager who spoke to my doctor- so is now all sorted hopefully! I just find it so strange how some doctors have no problem with prescribing it while others do :s. I haven't tried calcium/d3 treatment, but is interesting that you say it doesn't cause as much bloating, as i find that i do feel very bloated sometimes with colestagel. It is good that you can get it from Holland and Barratt, might give it a try







thanks


----------



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

333, Great you got the chol. Do try the calcium/d3 and let us know how it goes.


----------

